# Schoenberg - Straub & Huillet - MOSES UND ARON



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moses_und_Aron_(film)

I recently discovered the existence of this filmed version and I am crazy about it. I want to see it so bad but its availability is extremely limited right now. it was at Cannes in the 70's, yet no one seems to remember it. 
I was curious what people around here know of or think of it.

there are some really nice bits on youtube









Has anybody seen it?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I watched this movie back in the late 70's, and more recently some ten years ago.

It had aged quite badly, in my view. The movie, not the music. Those clips in youtube are really there for everyone to take a look, the complete film is just more of this.

There are videos available with different and more recent theater productions of _Moses und Aron_, that are pretty good, though.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw bits of the movie on YouTube and found them curious. I only have the opera on CD (and love it).


----------

